# Sneedville, TN an option?



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm pretty new here.

My family and I are from Michigan. We want to move to a more southern setting. Of course our plan is to raise all our own food. I came across some property in Sneedville. Anyone have experience in the area. The property is surrounded by farms, that could be good. Any help/info would be great. thanks.

Were being evicted soon and do not want to spend any more money on rent, throwing away my hard earned money on lot rent.

We plan on buying an rv and living in that for a good while on the 5 acre property.

**correction, the area is wilder,tn**


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot of my family did the same thing (moved from MI to TN). I'm not that familiar with Sneedville, but have spent a lot of time between Knoxville, TN and eastern KY, so I know what that area is like. Overall, it's beautiful and the weather is fairly mild. I don't know how good the soil would be there for growing a garden...my sister lives just south of Knoxville and it's mostly red clay. She grows a garden every year, but it's not the best ground for gardening. Also, depending on exactly where the property is, there may be a lot of rocks, as that area is along the Appalachian range. 

Within the next few years, my wife and I will be settling down someone else (we are in NE right now). I'm leaning toward the northern part of the lower peninsula of MI, but since we have family in TN/KY, we may end up there as well...maybe even near Sneedville. 

Good luck with the move.


----------



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. The property has a pond on it, and about 2 acres of grass already, the rest is trees. I can't see it in person, so we may buy the rv then drive down to see it in person, if we like it we will buy, if not we will keep looking. An rv is perfect for that.


----------



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, another bit of info. Its in wilder, tn actually.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

fluegelc said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new here.
> 
> My family and I are from Michigan. We want to move to a more southern setting. Of course our plan is to raise all our own food. I came across some property in Sneedville. Anyone have experience in the area. The property is surrounded by farms, that could be good. Any help/info would be great. thanks.
> 
> ...


Being evicted? Not a good thing to have on your record if you are attempting to buy a RV, or an option on property. Just seems like it might be better to clean up the past, before starting a new one.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Could be that their rental has been sold so they must leave...just sayin'.

eta:

BTW...welcome to homesteadingtoday....:goodjob: Best wishes on your new journey.


----------



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

No, edcopp is right, kinda. 

Were currently living in a trailer park, and instead of paying the last 2 months of our contract we just saved money. I'm buying an rv with cash, something old for sure. Same with the land only cash.

I'm sure someone will look down on this, but I feel fine about it. This park is a nightmare to live in. I know there are two sides to every story and you are only reading my side, but these people running the place are just plain evil, or stupid, or just plain -------s. I'm not going to get into it... who would believe that my neighbors would call the cops on us for "loud music" while me and my wife watch some calm and quiet television. My walls may be thin but its gotten ridiculousness. Not to mention, we are the only house within 100 feet without a dog, yet were forced to listen to EVERY dog on my street 24/7.

Not to mention, my credit was ruined a long time ago. I'm over it. Plus, when I return the title for the mobile home, all my past dues are wiped.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Mmmm, my people are from Wilder, originally. My husband and I were just down to Cookeville talking to a Realtor last weekend. He said the Wilder area is kinda rough, and to watch your stuff, or it will grow legs. 

Just a thought.


----------



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Judy.

I'm guessing your referring to the property crime rate, we are a younger family and my son is 4. Do you think it'll be to unsafe. We will be spending most of our time on the homestead. I also can't find any neighbors on google maps even close to this place... but I don't want to endanger my son. I can always buy guns.

If anyone knows, whats the usual price per acre in this area. I'm only looking online and don't want to be ripped off obv.


----------



## fluegelc (Jan 16, 2012)

I just saw on bestplaces.net The property crime rate is 6/10 and says it doesn't include the violent crime, that's 5/10. So people will steal your ---- but not always knock you out, haha. But seriously, we may have to drive down there first.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

We were looking in Putnam County, so your mileage may vary. The closer you get to Cookeville, the higher the prices. The cheapest ground I found was about $2K an acre, and that was towards Center Hill Lake. (rougher ground)

The best way to find a place is still a Realtor. They know the area and who is selling. 

I DID see a place with a double-wide and some acreage for $19k.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

We are south of Putnam County and are trying to sell our place (10 acres with a double wide). Prices are higher here but the land is good for farming without a lot of rocks. I can see Short Mountain out of my kitchen window.


----------

